# Italian kid



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

'Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl'.

The priest asks, 'Is that you, little Joey Pagano ?'
'Yes, Father, it is.'

'And who was the girl you were with?'
'I can't tell you, Father, I don't want to ruin her reputation'

Well, Joey, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later so you may as
well tell me now.

Was it Tina Minetti?'
'I cannot say.'

'Was it Teresa Mazzarelli?'
'I'll never tell.'
'Was it Nina Capelli?'
'I'm sorry, but I cannot name her.'

'Was it Cathy Piriano?'
'My lips are sealed.'

'Was it Rosa Di Angelo, then?'
'Please, Father, I cannot tell you.' 

The priest sighs in frustration. 'You're very tight lipped, Joey Pagano, and I admire that. But you've sinned and have to a tone. You cannot be an altar boy now for 4 months. Now you go and behave yourself.'

Joey walks back to his pew, and his friend Franco slides over and whispers,
'What'd you get?'

4 months vacation and five good leads.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha ha brilliant  trust you lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

it just like i would have done when i was younger hahaha


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 27, 2009)

Mamma mia Mike! Wonderful! Molto divertente!


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

did he just want a pizza the action? Bev


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

bev said:


> did he just want a pizza the action? Bev



groan!!!!!!!!! bev!!!! so corny!!!!!! lol


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2017)

mikep1979 said:


> 'Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl'.
> 
> The priest asks, 'Is that you, little Joey Pagano ?'
> 'Yes, Father, it is.'
> ...


Put a smile on me mush


----------



## Ditto (Oct 18, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Ljc (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 19, 2017)




----------

